# Unknown (but wonderful) soloists discovered!



## KenOC

Listening to a superbudget download that includes Beethoven's first four piano concertos played by Jasminka Stancuhl piano, with Alexander Rahbari conducting the Slovak Radio New Philharmonic Orchestra. Actually I'm listening to the No. 1 concerto.

A big WOW! for Ms. Stancuhl, who seems otherwise unknown on the Internet. It's hard to imagine anybody playing this, the last of the "classical" piano concerti*, with more verve and style. Her articulation is beyond impressive, and the runs are like the proverbial strings of pearls. Her playing is a joy to hear.

How about you? Any happy soloist surprises to share?

*Since #2 was written before #1.


----------



## Larkenfield

Here's a little something on her:
http://www.fazioli.com/en/references/jasminka-stancul
I did find some of her performances on YouTube. She sounds outstanding and seems to be known for her Beethoven. I plan on getting that download myself. Thanks for pointing her out.


----------



## Mandryka

KenOC said:


> Listening to a superbudget download that includes Beethoven's first four piano concertos played by Jasminka Stancuhl piano, with Alexander Rahbari conducting the Slovak Radio New Philharmonic Orchestra. Actually I'm listening to the No. 1 concerto.
> 
> A big WOW! for Ms. Stancuhl, who seems otherwise unknown on the Internet. It's hard to imagine anybody playing this, the last of the "classical" piano concerti*, with more verve and style. Her articulation is beyond impressive, and the runs are like the proverbial strings of pearls. Her playing is a joy to hear.
> 
> How about you? Any happy soloist surprises to share?
> 
> *Since #2 was written before #1.


She's far from unknown, lots of music on record but nothing solo. I first got to know her through some Mozart concertos which drew my attention because they're on a label which specialises in modern music, Col Legno. I hadn't registered that she was special in fact, but then I haven't heard the Beethoven -- just some Schubert, Brahms and Mozart.


----------



## Lever Du Jour

Jacopo Salvatori is a great young pianist, I greatly admire his playing of Debussy's works:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lqVgHLA0v3eHf4pf5AsneBaUow3sZG5DE
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kAg_AIn1BuVfmyde22rDTSYHNftjg8tVQ
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kqztjJzN_7XxT1e00BF1dhf4rlY0hFkmM
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k2jS_jmk-Rm-E0LFiKuU6tdOQMt-Yw890


----------



## iMmusic

I really admire this young Italian pianist and composer. Giulio Andreetta. Here is his composition "Prestissimo"






And here is a rendition of Transcendental Etude n. 10 by Liszt


----------



## iMmusic

I really admire this young Italian pianist and composer. Giulio Andreetta. Here is his composition "Prestissimo"






And here is a rendition of Transcendental Etude n. 10 by Liszt


----------



## Merl

I have a set of the Bach Cello Suites by Alexey Seleznev that I got as a free 256k download (from some site years ago - it was legit, BTW, as I don't think it was ever released). The performances are very good for such an 'unknown' cellist. There's some more info on Seleznev in the link below....

http://seleznev.me/category/bio


----------



## Musicaterina

Thomas Blees! Now a more than 80-year-old man, he was an excellent cellist, and I was lucky to hear him several times. Here a wonderful example of music played by him:






He used to play the cello in Bach cantatas in the Antoniter Church of Cologne, Germany, until about one year ago.


----------

